# Age of Worms in CT, USA



## Reynard (Jul 22, 2005)

I would like to run the Age of Wors adventure path on a weekly or bi-weekly basis.  I am located in Newtown, CT (near Cave Comics, for those in the know) and am within 45 minutes of both New Haven and Hartford (barring traffic).  I have been playing for 20 years and running games for most of that.  

If you are interested, please email me at eller2[at]sbcglobal[dot]net.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

